# Tin travel, what distance



## MarcusBrown (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi tb 

Iv posted a few topics over the last year or so but as a recap I'm new to boats but since getting my first last year can't get enough of it. Posting from london U.K. 

I'm hopefully organising a charity fund raising event in which I'm aiming to travel from london to a midland city, most probably Coventry or Birmingham on my open top 12" v hull. Crazy? Probably. The idea is to either camp alongside rivers and actually on my boat under a custom made collapsable tarp cabin when needs be. 

My question to you guys is:
How far a distance do you travel on your tins?

How long is enough on your boats?

How far would one have to travel on a boat for you to think, blimey that's a mission and donate accordingly,

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 13, 2017)

When I had a tin, I was a kid, in my mid teens I often went on 25 mile round trip runs through pretty messy bays with 2' close chop. I was a kid (nuts), even went out an inlet once or twice over mild breakers. Also took my tinny though the swamps and would run the back bay/swamps all day long.

Distance was only limited to my imagination and how far a 6 gal tank of gas would take me.

At my current age and ability I'd have no problem going 100 miles as long as my seat was comfortable and the water was calm.

Your question depends much on what conditions your riding in, if the river is calm you can go forever, if it's rough 1 mile can be a killer.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 13, 2017)

Crazyboat said:


> Your question depends much on what conditions your riding in, if the river is calm you can go forever, if it's rough 1 mile can be a killer.


^ ^ ^ ^ THIS! ^ ^ ^ ^

*As I know places with a few rips where 100-200 yards long CAN kill you!* I've pulled 6 people out of the drink there; 4 alone in one morning, 3 of them without life preservers (all were in a 12' tin!) and all were holding onto any flotsam from the capsized tin that would float.

When I went to pick up one guy, as I pulled astride him he let go of a small cooler and 'instantly sunk' (water temps high 50s & he had been in the water for 10-15 minutes before I arrived on scene). We only got him safely back to the boat by sinking a BIG cod jig down to him and snagging his coat. Best catch of my life ... I don't mean to be trite, but if you;ve ever fished a jig ... it could as easily have missed him. A quick lift aboard (broke/bruised my ribs pulling him aboard) with CPR started and he came to, spewing up the Atlantic all the way ... 

Back to tin trips, for me it's 8-miles downriver on a low tide, another 8 over to 'Glostah' as a bird flies, but a good 12-miles if following the shoreline. Yeah, I've done it in our small boats on 'blue bird' days, even as a teen, but there were at least 4 to 6 ports, harbor entrances, or estuaries/inlets I could have pulled into to get out of the snit - in an emergency.

Like the USCG says, "You can always go out ... _but you don't have to come back!"_ Be smart  , file a float plan and have a good redundant backup plan, among other things. Plan ahead for 'what it ...?'


----------



## stinkfoot (Mar 15, 2017)

I would travel on the Grand Union Canal, Marcus. You will find people who live on the 'cut' very friendly and willing to help and share local knowledge. I lived on the canal and on the Thames for 8 years in a succession of boats. How are you powering your trip? How about calling your trip 'Finding Shakespeare' and boating from the Tower of London on the Thames up to Stratford-upon-Avon? Back in the day of horse-drawn narrowboats a trip from London to Birmingham would take around two weeks.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 18, 2017)

I've gone as far as about 15mi on KY lake, 11 or 12 on LOZ, 12or 13 on TableRock. Usually about 6-7 on a river, that's good for about a 3or 4hr float back. At 35mph, 15-30min on rough water is hard on you. Plus I will drive to a ramp near where I want to fish, just to cut my cruising time on the water.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Mar 24, 2017)

Just spent last few days on a local lake, and acording to me GPS/FF I traveled a total of 18 miles in 3 days. All in a riveted 12' flat bottom jonny, had 2-3' waves depending winds. Never had a leak, except form me spine because of the jarring, other then wishing for a "Seaspension Shock-Mitigating Systems :roll: " for me seat, it was a fun time.


----------

